# Multi Hull yacht Cargo ship collision in Channel.



## Ian Brown (Jun 25, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if the French or British authorities make a normal ship collision investigation into this incident in the English Channel.

http://gcaptain.com/40-knots-closing-speed-offshore-racing-trimaran-runs-cargo-ship/


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting also to see whether his incompetent watchkeeping is pursued legally.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day ian brown,sm.today03:28.re:multihull yacht cargo ship collision in channel.thank you for the news.your link is not responding,google rejects it.regards ben27.


----------



## Ian Brown (Jun 25, 2008)

For those who can't make the link above, here is the report in G Captain;

"Sodebo, a 31 meter carbon fiber offshore racing trimaran collided with a cargo ship in the English Channel at 23:30 last night, less than 24 hours from departing on the solo trans-Atlantic yacht race La Route du Rhum 2014.

The damage was significant, but surprisingly it wasn’t altogether catastrophic. The bow of the vessel in the central hull was torn off and the starboard float was heavily damaged, yet the mast remained upright and skipper Thomas Coville nursed her into the port of Roscoff. Coville notes he had gone inside his boat to investigate an engine alarm and noticed he had two merchant vessels on his screen. Sodebo Ultim was sailing on autopilot at the time which was keeping a constant true wind angle on his sails, but not necessarily a constant course.

He was at 25 knots of boat speed and the ship was sailing at him at 18 knots. He notes that with the closing speed of 40 knots, he closed the distance in 1 minute 30 and before he knew it, he smacked the side of the ship near its aft quarter.

“I have the feeling I hit a truck with a motorcycle,” commented Coville in a released statement."


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day ian brown,sm.yesterday.11:54.#4 re:multi hull collision in channel.thank you for your informative post.regards ben27


----------

